# BLOCKED TEAR DUCT Diagnosis



## gmlittle

Looking for the correct diagnosis code for Blocked Tear Duct

Thanks in advance,

Gina Little, CPC, CEMC


----------



## vj_tiwari

I think the correct code for BLOCKED TEAR DUCT is 375.69.

Please check in tabular list, you'll get proper direction.


----------



## gmlittle

Thanks, that's what we thought


----------



## sparkles1077

It's Dacryostenosis.  If congenital, it is 743.65.  If it's not congenital it is 375.56.


----------

